# Templates in Eclipse



## gast (16. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bhenutze Eclipse in der Version: 3.2.2 Build id: M20070212-1330. Also ganz aktuell.

Leider kann ich nicht sagen seit wann, aber die Templates funktionieren nicht mehr.
Ob standard oder selbst definierte.

Wenn ich die Abkürzung eingebe und die Leertaste drücke, kommt der vordefinierte Code einfach nicht!!

Weiß einer warum???

Danke und Gruß
Ich


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2007)

*verschieb*

Das Problem ist mir nicht bekannt.
Hier ein paar Lösungsvorschläge
1. starte Eclipse mit dem -clean Parameter
2. wechsel den Workspace
3. wenn beides nichts nützt wechsel zu Eclipse 3,3


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2007)

Hallo Wildcard,

herzlichen danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe in meinem Workspace-Ordner den Ordner .metadata und unter
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\ den Ordner .eclipse gelöscht,
über die Kommandozeile "eclipse -clean" gestart, Workspace geändert und zur sicherheit nochmals neu gestartet.
Doch leider hat es nichts gebracht.

Wenn ich z.B. sysout eingebe und mit der Leertaste bestätige passiert nichts!

Was mir noch eingefallen ist, könnte evtl. an den FireFox Add-ons NoScript und/oder CoockieCuller liegen?
Weil in NoScript kann man z.B. Java für die Webseiten Deaktivieren.

Wo kann ich den die V 3.3 runterladen?? Auf der seite eclipse.org wird doch nur die 3.2.2 angeboten, was ich ja schon habe!

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mir noch eingefallen ist, könnte evtl. an den FireFox Add-ons NoScript und/oder CoockieCuller liegen?
> Weil in NoScript kann man z.B. Java für die Webseiten Deaktivieren.


lol, nein  :lol: 
Wenn Java nicht funktionieren würde, könntest du Eclipse gar nicht starten, da es bekanntlich in Java geschrieben ist  :wink: 
Eclipse 3.3 RC4:
http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/S-3.3RC4-200706081718/index.php


----------



## Xclips (16. Jun 2007)

OK Du hast recht. Die frage hätte ich mir sparecn können! 
Aber Du musst auch zugeben, dass es gar nicht so abwägig war! :wink

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe die Lösung hier gefunden. Muss sich wohl geändert haben.


Klingt zwar komisch ist aber logisch!  :meld:


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2007)

Xclips hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie dem auch sei, ich habe die Lösung hier gefunden. Muss sich wohl geändert haben.


In deinem Eingangsposting sprachst du ausdrückliuch davon das auch die Standardtemplates nicht funktionieren würden  :noe: 

Naja, tut ja jetzt....


----------



## Xclipse (16. Jun 2007)

Ja das ist ja auch richtig.

Nach dem ich es in der FAQ gelesen hatte, fiel mir noch ein dass man zusätzlich noch unter
<window/Prefrences.../General/Key> Tastatur Kürzel auch selber definieren kann und
siehe da für "Content Assist" steht "Ctrl + Space" und nicht "space".

Vermutlich durch Update oder irgend eine blöde unbewusste Tastenkombi umgestellt.  :bahnhof:


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2007)

Crtl+Space ist doch schon immer der Standard Hotkey  :bahnhof:


----------



## Xclipse (17. Jun 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt, das nur mit der Leertaste macht für mich persönlich absolut keinen Sinn, da das Programm irgenwann mal durcheinander kommt.

Aber gut, das nächste mal passe ich eher auf.


----------



## Daywalker2004 (19. Jun 2007)

Bei NetBeans ist es ja auch mit der Leertaste. Stellenweise aber unpraktisch wenn man zum Beispiel ne Variabel ex nennt und dann Leertaste drückt und man auf einmal extends hat


----------



## Xclipse (19. Jun 2007)

Es kann nun gut sein, dass ich es mit NetBeans durcheinander gebracht habe.

Inzwischen bevorzuge ich Eclipse.


----------

